# 13 Hogs in One Night



## JAGER (Apr 6, 2009)

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iLp6DQjDjxw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iLp6DQjDjxw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sure hope ya'll ate good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAL (Apr 6, 2009)

Good job,hats off to ya!


----------



## Eddy M. (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## MERCing (Apr 6, 2009)

That's getting it done !


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 6, 2009)

Reminds me of the days of the Buffalo Slaughters  during the expansion of the West. Was it really neccesary or beneficial. Again we say hogs aren't a native species but they were here long before most of our ancestors unbless your American Indian. I will be honest , I enjoy hunting them and understand they damage agriculture and compete for food of animals others enjoy hunting, like turkey and deer. How much damage do Deer cause in auto accidents? How many deaths can we contribute to accidents caused by hog/vehicle crashes? Let's not be so hasty.  And Jager, be honest, did you start out with the intent of pest control or  the enjoyment  for hunting them and saw a way to make a little money in the process.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 6, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Reminds me of the days of the Buffalo Slaughters during the expansion of the West. Was it really neccesary or beneficial.



Ask a farmer who just replanted 50 acres of corn/peanuts because his field was completely destroyed by hogs last night if it was necessary or beneficial to remove the threat. Farmers know how much money feral hogs cost them in annual crop damage and they are trying to make a profit. 

We are very effective at killing 75-80% of the hogs entering a corn or peanut field each night. We have already killed over 200 hogs during the past two months in the same fields for the same farmers where we killed 417 last year. It doesn't make any difference if we kill every hog on the farm. Within two months, another group will migrate into the area following the creek systems. Hogs are always going to be in swamps and creeks next to prime agriculture land for a food source. There is no need to leave any for "seed" because you are underestimating their breeding capacity. Hogs are going to be there year after year because of the habitat. You could kill every hog you catch or trap and still have ample opportunity for future generations. 



curdogsforhogs said:


> And Jager, be honest, did you start out with the intent of pest control or the enjoyment for hunting them and saw a way to make a little money in the process.



I loved being a career Soldier and enjoyed leading my shooting team to three Olympic medals and four Olympic records at the Army Marksmanship Unit. So I designed a business model to solve a growing agricultural problem utilizing my 24-years of combat and shooting experience while implementing military thermal technology. The state of Georgia has displayed enough foresight to allow its hunters to legally use infrared equipment on invasive species at night to help solve the problem. We have been given a trusted opportunity which South Carolina, Tennessee, Alabama and Florida hunters have not been extended. It is a bonus to make a living from these precious gifts.

---JAGER


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 6, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Ask a farmer who just replanted 50 acres of corn/peanuts because his field was completely destroyed by hogs last night if it was necessary or beneficial to remove the threat. Farmers know how much money feral hogs cost them in annual crop damage and they are trying to make a profit.
> 
> We are very effective at killing 75-80% of the hogs entering a corn or peanut field each night. We have already killed over 200 hogs during the past two months in the same fields for the same farmers where we killed 417 last year. It doesn't make any difference if we kill every hog on the farm. Within two months, another group will migrate into the area following the creek systems. Hogs are always going to be in swamps and creeks next to prime agriculture land for a food source. There is no need to leave any for "seed" because you are underestimating their breeding capacity. Hogs are going to be there year after year because of the habitat. You could kill every hog you catch or trap and still have ample opportunity for future generations.
> 
> ...



I think that pretty much wraps it up.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 6, 2009)

*I will agree*

But besides lining up for a job to supplement the mediocre  retirement pay you enjoy it  as a sport do you not. And you are right all three means of hog control could be used and still not readicate the hogs in an area.  You will always have disagreement between dog hunters and those that prefer other methods of control.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 7, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> But besides lining up for a job to supplement the mediocre retirement pay you enjoy it as a sport do you not? And you are right all three means of hog control could be used and still not readicate the hogs in an area.  You will always have disagreement between dog hunters and those that prefer other methods of control.



We do not refer to thermal hog control as a "sport". Calling it a "sport" suggests that hogs should be managed as a game species and conserved for future huntable populations. We give farmers and landowners exactly what they desire and they are very happy with our service.

We actually promote dogging as an effective hog control method. We only have a problem with dog hunters or trappers who illegally relocate hogs to start new populations. We also think it is ignorant to turn loose any hog which is bayed or trapped. You will never get any disagreement or argument from us if you kill every hog you bay or catch.

---JAGER


----------



## aaronward9 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sharptop said:


> Those hogs are as much a game animal as a deer, turkey or grouse and have been one of the great game animals of Europe for centuries.
> 
> The fact that they have not been so declared here does not detract from their value as such.
> 
> You and your supporters are the base line ignorant "hunters" who smell up the rest of us and what you are doing is a crime against us all.



i'm pretty sure a PM would suffice in this instance....


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 7, 2009)

Sharptop let's try to be intelligent and a little less childish about this. Do we really need to resort to name-calling? Please show me where wild hogs are native game species in North America. I'm pretty sure we'll all agree that they are in fact a domesticated species, brought from Europe, that overtime have become a feral nuisance. Ever heard of the chestnut blight? It was another non-native epidemic that was brought to the US and has since completely wiped out the chestnut tree. 

I promise you, if your livelihood and family depended on the crops you farm, your opinion about what JAGER has been so successful at in eradicating feral hogs would dramatically change. You clearly have no idea how much damage they do a year. Just look at Texas and ask them what the figures are. Millions and millions of dollars. Georgia is not far behind. Granted they offer good sport and fine table fare, JAGER is helping control a serious problem that causes many farmers HUGE financial losses. What he is doing is not sport. It's called nuisance control.

I have a very hard time seeing where you come off calling him a "scumbag". Not needed at all. Don't call me ignorant because I am aware of the facts. I too am fully aware of the damage they cause as well as the history of your sacred wild hog. Maybe if you spent a little more time researching your erroneous claims you would realize that the service JAGER offers is by no means a "crime" and is in fact helping protect our economy as well as your NATIVE species ("deer, turkey, or grouse") by controlling an exponentially growing problem. And in case you're wondering how they effect the native species: they compete with deer for food, virtually wiping out their food source; they destroy nesting bird eggs. I suggest you get behind JAGER in support for the favor that he is doing for you. 

So he makes a living off of what he does? Don't you? He's detected the problem and has found a viable solution to it. That's how most people with vision succeed in life.


----------



## Sharptop (Apr 7, 2009)

Your post is hardly worth comment as I'm sure you already know as you are posting as a mere shill.

Looking at photos of real game animals sniped by dupes who were lured into killing them by a so called hog hunting guide sickens my stomach.

I look at those photos and see 15-20 spikes, 4 pts and small 6 pts dumped in a pile with an occasional 8 pt who somehow survived the massacre. 

If someone needs hogs taken off their property there are many hunters who have posted on here who would pay to do so and who would expand the hunting base of real hunters and help us all. This murdering of real game animals under the pretense of helping farmers is insane. Let the real hunters get after them, not some sorry, lazy snipers. I have hunted since the time we had one buck or one doe limits in this state and it is disgusting to see the ignorance which has apparently consumed too many MTV/Outdoor channel type viewers.


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 7, 2009)

Hate to burst your bubble, but I've no associations with JAGER. Never met him. Only know what he does. I'm just not a narrow minded misinformed hunter.

I'm not really sure what pictures you're referring to. The only ones I've seen associated with JAGER are pictures of hogs. The same can be said for the videos. They are shooting wild hogs in crop fields. I'm sure farmers would gladly except $50 dollars here and there to cover the cost of a couple bags of fertilizer that was used on their crops. But I think they appreciate the more concentrated efforts provided by JAGER as opposed to what the weekend warrior can offer. 

I repeat:JAGER is shooting WILD HOGS. NOT DEER.

Please do some research.



Sharptop said:


> Your post is hardly worth comment as I'm sure you already know as you are posting as a mere shill.
> 
> Looking at photos of real game animals sniped by dupes who were lured into killing them by a so called hog hunting guide sickens my stomach.
> 
> ...


----------



## injun joe (Apr 7, 2009)

If you watch closely in the first set-up, there is a coyote trying to get the drop on a piglet. Sweet video.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2009)

Good job & good answers, Jager.  Appeciate it again for posting the new videos for this year.


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 7, 2009)

swamphawg said:


> Ever heard of the chestnut blight? It was another non-native epidemic that was brought to the US and has since completely wiped out the chestnut tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Double Kill (Apr 7, 2009)

Didnt you already post your thirteen hogs in one night already?  good for you!! Thermal vision is the way to go, if you are not good at the sport!


----------



## JAGER (Apr 7, 2009)

TGattis said:


> Jager where can I buy one of these $13,000 scopes?



The Specter IR (160 x 120 resolution) has been discontinued. We will have new 320 x 240 resolution thermal scopes available on our website sometime this summer.

---JAGER


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 7, 2009)

I am sure the farmers appreciate the money you save them,
and the folks you take hunting with you appreciate the
experience....And enjoy it....
I for one enjoy the videos, and say good job.....

For the negative comments above....???????


----------



## TheAlpha (Apr 7, 2009)

I know this old soldier would like to be "trained" to have fun and make a living at it.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 7, 2009)

Double Kill said:


> Didnt you already post your thirteen hogs in one night already?  good for you!! Thermal vision is the way to go, if you are not good at the sport!



I imagine he could win every dollar you and I have at sport hunting or sport shooting.  He was a member of one of the elite shooting teams in the world.  The difference here is _IT IS NOT A SPORT.  IT IS PEST ERADICATION._

Why can't anyone understand that?


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 7, 2009)

redlevel said:


> I imagine he could win every dollar you and I have at sport hunting or sport shooting.  He was a member of one of the elite shooting teams in the world.  The difference here is _IT IS NOT A SPORT.  IT IS PEST ERADICATION._
> 
> Why can't anyone understand that?



One word Red, ignorance...
If it was bliss there would be some mighty happy people around here.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 7, 2009)

injun joe said:


> If you watch closely in the first set-up, there is a coyote trying to get the drop on a piglet. Sweet video.



Yeah..I saw that too.  

Awesome.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 7, 2009)

redlevel said:


> I imagine he could win every dollar you and I have at sport hunting or sport shooting.  He was a member of one of the elite shooting teams in the world.  The difference here is _IT IS NOT A SPORT.  IT IS PEST ERADICATION._
> 
> Why can't anyone understand that?



We had this argument last year. He should be posting in a pest control forum not a hunting forum.
He is not hunting.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 7, 2009)

Hunting is the practice of pursuing animals for food, recreation, or trade. In modern use, the term refers to regulated and legal hunting...
-------------------------------------

Me thinks the problem boils down to a bunch of jealousy around here...........................


----------



## bombers32 (Apr 7, 2009)

slaughter!!!!!!


----------



## CAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Mr.Jager(sorry lazy sniper),
We are only a stones throw apart.If you are ever in my area and need anything it would be my pleasure to help you any way I can.Thanks for what you are doing to help us all eradicate these feral hogs and Sir,I hope you make a fortune doing it!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 7, 2009)

Todd E said:


> Hunting is the practice of pursuing animals for food, recreation, or trade. In modern use, the term refers to regulated and legal hunting...
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Me thinks the problem boils down to a bunch of jealousy around here...........................




Pest control refers to the regulation or management of a species defined as a pest, usually because it is perceived to be detrimental to a person's health, the ecology or the economy.
Extermination is the act of killing with the intention of eradicating demographics within a population.



He ain't hunting......


----------



## lock on (Apr 7, 2009)

Bet all the hunters on this forum would take part in what our doing! They know they don't have the equipment so they throw stones in jealousy! It happens in everything we do! I know I would love it and hope I get a chance to do that someday! Awesome videos!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redlevel (Apr 8, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Pest control refers to the regulation or management of a species defined as a pest, usually because it is perceived to be detrimental to a person's health, the ecology or the economy.
> Extermination is the act of killing with the intention of eradicating demographics within a population.
> 
> 
> ...



Have you thought about just not opening the thread if you are so opposed to it being on a hunting forum?

After all, none of this would have been posted, no videos, no still photographs, none of it, if a dogger had not started a thread bashing the thermal shooters.   It was titled "Threat to our sport."  Here 'tis.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=317870

By the way, I agree with you on one thing; it isn't hunting.  It is shooting, more precisely, killing.  It is very much like a dove shoot, or shooting ducks on a flyway.  You don't actually "hunt" the doves or ducks, you go where you know they are and shoot them.   An even better analogy is the South American dove shoots.  The birds are pests that do a lot of damage to grain crops down there.  The farmers are glad to have them gone, and there is no limit.  Many of the birds are consumed by locals, but a lot of them are dumped, too.


----------



## short stop (Apr 8, 2009)

sign me  up ....
  btw :   awsome videos  
-- and  yep  IM A LAZY SNIPER ..  I  shoot them and leave them  where they fall .. 
     Nobody here wants  them ,Some processors  wont take them at all   and then theres a few   processors wont even  take them during deer season''4.5 months ''  .   Smack dab  in Mid E Ga  and   if you dont know how to handle a hog or    cant handle a 200+  hog  on your own , as you have to drive 45 min    to the neareast   processor  to handle it for you .     That ought say  enuf about  what  a  wild hogs  worth    on the market   $0 .....

   Id  bet that   99% of the  folks   crying over  these post  have never planted a single crop with their own $   and had to   replant    it  due to hog issues ..  They  have no idea   what  it cost ..
 They might have a friend  who farms  and lets  them ''hunt''  in any fashion  still or dog  or trap   but  that about sums it up  . There are no row crop  hog lovers  out here    .


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 8, 2009)

TGattis said:


> swamphawg said:
> 
> 
> > Ever heard of the chestnut blight? It was another non-native epidemic that was brought to the US and has since completely wiped out the chestnut tree.
> ...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Apr 8, 2009)

Go Jager!

Layin' the smack down with the BAR's still?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 8, 2009)

When I get the money...Ill go


----------



## bombers32 (Apr 8, 2009)

Like I said before back the last time he was on here, he says he it out to help the farmer,he could care less about the farmer it's for the money we are not crazy.And that's fine if that's his business, it is just a pay hunt so promote it that way,don't make like he is the answer and the dog hunters is the problems.If he was so worried about helping people,I didn't see him on the news building dykes to prevent flooding,or raising money for theSt.Judes children. I don't care what he does just don't use me as a crutch..........I'm a dog hunter just because I like it and my kids like it. Yeah what he does is affective proofs in the pudding,and he make a cool video. He just gets under my skin when he boost about how much his equipment cost and he is the greatest, he is just like every other politician they all have "brown eyes" if you know what I mean...........But he will do his thing and us good ole boys will do ours....I will see all the good ole dog men at the Abbeville baying........lol


----------



## short stop (Apr 8, 2009)

bombers32 said:


> Like I said before back the last time he was on here, he says he it out to help the farmer,he could care less about the farmer it's for the money we are not crazy.And that's fine if that's his business, it is just a pay hunt so promote it that way,don't make like he is the answer and the dog hunters is the problems.If he was so worried about helping people,I didn't see him on the news building dykes to prevent flooding,or raising money for the needie children!



 but yet  countless people are out of jobs .. he donates  all the meat  to churches  and those in need   for free  ..  how much  duck meat   have you  cleaned and donated ?   just curious ?


----------



## bombers32 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well you have to kill them before they are willing to give up their feathers........got a big O this year"BUT I DID DONATE 4 DEER TO FEED THE HUNGRY"


----------



## DeepweR (Apr 8, 2009)

Kill'em, chill'em, and grill'em! I can't stand a bunch of whinners. The best video on here! Thx jager.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 8, 2009)

bombers32 said:


> JAGER is just like every other politician, they all have "brown eyes" if you know what I mean.....lol



Bomber... I've really missed you man! I don't mean to pick on your fellow doggers, but you guys are the only ones posting pictures breaking the law. You might want to tighten your boys up while you're in Abbeville next month.

Oh yea, my eyes are blue. 

---JAGER


----------



## bombers32 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nothing like a good ole south ga soap box match.........you must have got bored............lol


----------



## PWalls (Apr 8, 2009)

cal said:


> mr.jager(sorry lazy sniper),
> we are only a stones throw apart.if you are ever in my area and need anything it would be my pleasure to help you any way i can.thanks for what you are doing to help us all eradicate these feral hogs and sir,i hope you make a fortune doing it!



amen!!!!!


----------



## PWalls (Apr 8, 2009)

short stop said:


> Id  bet that   99% of the  folks   crying over  these post  have never planted a single crop with their own $   and had to   replant    it  due to hog issues ..  They  have no idea   what  it cost ..
> They might have a friend  who farms  and lets  them ''hunt''  in any fashion  still or dog  or trap   but  that about sums it up  . There are no row crop  hog lovers  out here    .



Here is another AMEN!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 8, 2009)

short stop said:


> There are no row crop  hog lovers  out here    .



Are they ok with all other animals? The deer and birds don't bother em?


----------



## JAGER (Apr 8, 2009)

bombers32 said:


> Nothing like a good ole south ga soap box match.........you must have got bored............lol



Gentlemen, we had not posted a thread here since last July and we wouldn't be here now if a few doggers could get their facts straight before talking negatively about us on another thread last week. So we have no problem setting the record straight with a few new threads if you choose to stab us in the back.

Thanks to you guys, we have received 110 replies and 2300 views in the last 48-hours on one single thread, "79 Hogs in Six Nights". Now there are 13 separate threads discussing feral hog control topics. That has to be a new GON record. Your combined negativity has pushed our YouTube videos to over 24,000 views and increased new traffic to our website by 15%. The more you guys argue with us, the more you promote thermal hog control all across the United States. Pretty ironic, huh Buckbacks. Everytime you make a comment and submit the reply, you keep us in the spotlight. Everytime you drag an old thread out of the archives and make a stupid comment, you promote us. Thanks buddy! We really appreciate it.

The sooner you back-off and stop talking negatively about our thermal hog control methods, the sooner we will fade away. The first time we see anyone spreading negative rumors about JAGER PRO on this forum again, we will have a few new high-volume hog pictures and videos to share. That's how it works. Keep it professional and you won't have to deal with us.

There is one thing we need you guys to remember. JAGER PRO is the dog hunters biggest promoter if you are doing the right thing. We despise any hunters illegally transporting feral hogs to start new populations just so they have new places to hunt. The only reason any hunter would ever have a problem with our method is if they were not truly looking out for the best interests of the farming community as well.

---JAGER


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2009)

*The attitude chaffs me...*

I haven't even hog hunted in Ga but know having a few political connections doesn't necessarily make something right. Additionally, threats of public reprisal don't make any friends and lacks professionalism! I repeat my post from another thread.

Night vision hunting to me is a business, just like the commercail hunter of long ago. I have no objection to the practice, it provides a valuable service to the farmers. However, I dont see it as a sport and would prefer it not be marketed as hunting. It's shooting at live targets with high tech weaponry. The anti-hunting bunch doesn't need misrepresented fodder, "Headline, Hunting goes Star Wars, animal death toll sky rockets!" Pictures of Jager kills and equipment posted along side. Call it what you say you are, animal control, not hunting!

In days gone by this would have been equivalent to slaying buffalo for the railroad with the new Hawken rifle. Dang critters were destroying cattle graze anyways! Truth is the motivation for night vision hunting folds in your pocket, it isn't a passion for a sport.

I'm totally against "seeding" another mans property with hogs without his permission. It's illegal and unethical!

Concerning baying with dogs, I would expect a dog to be aggressive if it is to hold a huge boar in place. My beagles dont chase that bunny out of friendship. I've seen beagles and coon dogs rip an animal apart when it made a wrong move and got caught. 

FYI, I met a hog hunter on a swap and sell deal. Without hesitation I got an invite to come hunt, no charge! I plan to do that someday. I know the effort that goes into raising and handling good hounds. You dont buy those skills out of a catalog. I find myself leaning towards the hog doggers on this one.

Shame, so many quick to replace the pride in honing ones hunting skills with money and technology. More instant gratification with no effort!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds like some of you need to grow up and quit your crying.


----------



## one hogman (Apr 9, 2009)

How many of these hog experts have really hunted the wild Hog, I have had depredation permits on three properties [ legal to hunt over bait] these hogs are SMART! they go nocturnal faster than OBAMA can come up with a new tax, and you can't kill what you can't see, if we sit on the stand till 10:00 pm they show up at 11, we kill a few but they feel safe at night and that's how they survive and multiply! Jagerpro is a very smart idea to a problem and I sincerely hope he is not put out of business by  dummies that don't truly understand the hog problem. !


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Apr 9, 2009)

Jager how much do you charge? More power to you!!!!


----------



## GAGE (Apr 9, 2009)

That video is unreal, I have watched it 4 times,  it is awesome~


I would love to do this with you Jager sometime.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 9, 2009)

Jager, Congratulations on a great business model that benefits you, the farmers, the people who pay you to allow them to participate, those who benefit from the meat you provide and those of us land owners who do not yet have a hog problem but will eventually.  A win-win is good.  A win-win-win-win-win is almost unheard of.   

The entrepreneurship you have demonstrated is what has made this country great.  Thank you for your military service and for developing a unique means to continue to use the skills that you honed there to the benefit of all and to the harm of none, including the doggers.


----------



## tony2001577 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cool video !!!!!!!! wish i had the $$$$$$ to go !!!!!!

I see what looks like a Yote in the first part of the video , is it legal 
to shoot them with your weapons ?


----------



## idsman75 (Apr 9, 2009)

Jager--Awesome job!  I loved the video footage.  I haven't hunted hogs before but I get to relocate to Georgia for work in June and hope to have the opportunity someday.  From one career Soldier to another...in the words that COL David Hackworth used when he signed my book--give 'em he!!

I don't have any hard feelings for anyone that uses legal means to harvest any amount of any species in a legal method.  It doesn't matter to me the "why" someone does it.  As long as the Department of Natural Resources and conservation laws are created with the aim of managing populations to desired levels, the hunting that is done to bring those population levels to their desired numbers shouldn't be questioned with regards to the "why".  

The argument over "sport" or "profession" is a total non sequitur.  If the end results are the desired results and accomplished legally then who cares?  Sounds like typical liberal city slicker **** to me.  I used to work in the kill pit at a meat packing plant.  The hogs we killed suffered a whole heck of a lot more over the course of their lives than did the hogs in this video.  Good stuff.


----------



## bombers32 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> I haven't even hog hunted in Ga but know having a few political connections doesn't necessarily make something right. Additionally, threats of public reprisal don't make any friends and lacks professionalism! I repeat my post from another thread.
> 
> Night vision hunting to me is a business, just like the commercail hunter of long ago. I have no objection to the practice, it provides a valuable service to the farmers. However, I dont see it as a sport and would prefer it not be marketed as hunting. It's shooting at live targets with high tech weaponry. The anti-hunting bunch doesn't need misrepresented fodder, "Headline, Hunting goes Star Wars, animal death toll sky rockets!" Pictures of Jager kills and equipment posted along side. Call it what you say you are, animal control, not hunting!
> 
> ...


Amen!!!Well said!!!


----------



## nickel back (Apr 11, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> I haven't even hog hunted in Ga but know having a few political connections doesn't necessarily make something right. Additionally, threats of public reprisal don't make any friends and lacks professionalism! I repeat my post from another thread.
> 
> Night vision hunting to me is a business, just like the commercail hunter of long ago. I have no objection to the practice, it provides a valuable service to the farmers. However, I dont see it as a sport and would prefer it not be marketed as hunting. It's shooting at live targets with high tech weaponry. The anti-hunting bunch doesn't need misrepresented fodder, "Headline, Hunting goes Star Wars, animal death toll sky rockets!" Pictures of Jager kills and equipment posted along side. Call it what you say you are, animal control, not hunting!
> 
> ...



 good post.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 11, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> I haven't even hog hunted in Ga but know having a few political connections doesn't necessarily make something right. Additionally, threats of public reprisal don't make any friends and lacks professionalism! I repeat my post from another thread.
> 
> Night vision hunting to me is a business, just like the commercail hunter of long ago. I have no objection to the practice, it provides a valuable service to the farmers. However, I dont see it as a sport and would prefer it not be marketed as hunting. It's shooting at live targets with high tech weaponry. The anti-hunting bunch doesn't need misrepresented fodder, "Headline, Hunting goes Star Wars, animal death toll sky rockets!" Pictures of Jager kills and equipment posted along side. Call it what you say you are, animal control, not hunting!
> 
> ...


 
Excellent Post!


----------



## gnarlyone (Apr 11, 2009)

*moderators?????*

How can a subject be "Fair and Balanced" when you have a MODERATOR...ie. CAL...publicly expressing his support for one side of the argument/discussion? In any other line of a MODERATOR they are completely unbiased in thier monitoring. Can't help but see that when the favorable side is "winning" it's O.K. and part of a "discussion" but when it starts leaning in the other way it becomes personal attacks and threatened to be deleted or closed. Compare this thread and many others to the Farmer/hog thread that was closed because it became "Redundant and Personal" and this one here. Just cause people disagree doesn't mean it is personal...A certain person used a picture of a hog in MY HOG Trailer as an example of illegal transportation of hogs..another refered to me as "When i turn loose a boar and a couple sows how they reproduce"....I do not relocate hogs and i stated that in the previous responce before the comment...there again he was on the "Right" side.Is that personal...I think so...am i offended   "No"...but it is very clear to see "Who can and Who can't"....A little "BALANCE" would work just fine.


----------



## CAL (Apr 11, 2009)

*For your information*



gnarlyone said:


> How can a subject be "Fair and Balanced" when you have a MODERATOR...ie. CAL...publicly expressing his support for one side of the argument/discussion? In any other line of a MODERATOR they are completely unbiased in thier monitoring. Can't help but see that when the favorable side is "winning" it's O.K. and part of a "discussion" but when it starts leaning in the other way it becomes personal attacks and threatened to be deleted or closed. Compare this thread and many others to the Farmer/hog thread that was closed because it became "Redundant and Personal" and this one here. Just cause people disagree doesn't mean it is personal...A certain person used a picture of a hog in MY HOG Trailer as an example of illegal transportation of hogs..another refered to me as "When i turn loose a boar and a couple sows how they reproduce"....I do not relocate hogs and i stated that in the previous responce before the comment...there again he was on the "Right" side.Is that personal...I think so...am i offended   "No"...but it is very clear to see "Who can and Who can't"....A little "BALANCE" would work just fine.



Being a moderator has nothing to do with my opinion of any subject I wish to comment on!My job as a moderator is to see that the rules set forth in the forum are kept to the best of my ability not make me any more biased or unbiased on any subject.Like everyone here I have to follow the rules also.

Because I own land and have hog sign in my back yard,I am pretty strong on wanting all hogs eradicated.I have yet to see a post where a landowner is happy with feral hogs on his or her property much less in their back yard like I have.If this offends anyone,apparantly they are not in my situation and just don't understand.If there was any way I could kill all the wild hogs in Ga.,I wouldn't be here typing but getting the job done!


----------



## gnarlyone (Apr 11, 2009)

*Lol*

When personal opinion carries over in the way you moderate...it creates a problem...but i didn't really expect no other response than the one I got.


----------



## CAL (Apr 11, 2009)

*More information just for you*



gnarlyone said:


> When personal opinion carries over in the way you moderate...it creates a problem...but i didn't really expect no other response than the one I got.



I have not moderated this site whatsoever,only commented!If you have anymore comments for me personally,please take it to PM as the rules apply and not the public forum!


----------

